# Most overpowered/haxxed things in Naruto/Naruto Shipuuden



## sendyo (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you think is way too overpowered in Naruto/Naruto Shipuuden? Name them, as many as you want.



I'll start first,

Sasuke and his Mangekyo Sharingan soon to be a Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan.

Madara and his overpowered leet haxxed ghost powers.

Amaterasu because it burns you to death and wont extinguish not even with water unless the stops it him or herself.

Sharingan because it reads almost every single movement. 

Now I want here what guys think is overpowered in Naruto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Delete thread request 

Reason: Wrong section.


----------



## pitman (Sep 13, 2010)

This is the wrong section and there is a Naruto thread there already.

I stopped watching Naruto 5 years ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As a Shounen series everything is fricking overpowered.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 13, 2010)

the fact that naruto always does the same thing, barely any strategy, and gets away with it. (he does show some glimmers of brilliance, but, really, he's an idiot)

might guy opening 7 gates and living to tell the tale of the shark-man who killed himself (that's his name, right?)

orochimaru (self-explanatory)


----------



## sendyo (Sep 13, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> This is the wrong section and there is a Naruto thread there already.
> 
> I stopped watching Naruto 5 years ago
> 
> ...



What is the right section then?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2010)

Books, Music, TV & Movies?

orochimaru's power is out right crazy


----------



## Megane (Sep 13, 2010)

Naruto is now way overpowered with his Sage and Kyuby mode, it makes no more any freaking sense.


----------



## sendyo (Sep 13, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Books, Music, TV & Movies?
> 
> orochimaru's power is out right crazy



K thanks gonna try re posting it there.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2010)

np ^



			
				Megane said:
			
		

> Naruto is now way overpowered with his Sage and Kyuby mode, it makes no more any freaking sense.


Specifically at the same time


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2010)

Madara.
As a ninja, he is overpowered.
Shouldn't this be in the Books/Music/TV section?


----------

